# Why don't I hate this? (bodykit)



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Maybe because of the GT-R reference? Even the skirts look good.


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow the kit flows so well with the lines on the car. Looks like a limited production TT, that road off the plant. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Eewwwww, i'm hatin' it.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

like it too  

best of both mk1 and mk2 IMO


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

the head lights dont flow with it.. dont like it...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, that's Regula tunings new body kit. Saw it a while ago and kinda liked it. The only thing I DON'T like is the shape at the top of the grill. Instead of being rounded at the corners, it's squared.. If that were different I believe that kit would be perfect.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

the kit does flow pretty well and i hate body kits but im sure it would looks soo much better with different wheels. like stated above the front grill could sure some work


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

I must say I did sorta like the OG Regula kit. The rear was boss. I like this kit too but I agree with everyone that grill is pretty wack. the original kit grill looked better. I think they squared off the grill to give it the newer style audi grill. Like those found on the new A6 or new Quattro. Nice idea, terrible execution. If they could clean up that grill i might be interested.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't like it. Makes the car look heavy on the bottom and that front side intake doesn't flow with any of the lines of the car. Mk1 TT is so pure in how the lines all work together and most body kits totally don't respect that just as this one doesn't.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

needs boser hood then i would like it a lil more


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like a MKII almost. Not a fan, but better then most kits out there


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

It's a rendering composited with a real image. 

Could be OK if it wasn't so low and aggressive. Man I hate how there is nothing good for the TT.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

I think this is the best looking kit Ive ever seen for our neglected cars! Although, if the grill were "fixed" it would be best,,er!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

tt_kcalb_nevar said:


> if the grill were "fixed" it would be best,,er!


 I think i could mold in an RS6 grill. That would look AMAZING. 

I think im going to write to the guy at Regula and give him our feedback. Im sure it wont make a difference, but you never know. Maybe our opinions will be considered when he makes his next kit. The grill on the other one he makes is just fine. We might not be the only ones telling him this. 

Done.. Lets see if they respond.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

here's the whole kit on ebay.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I think I must have drunk some r i c e r juice because I still like it  Picture that with some decent dished out 19's...


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

ehhh, its okay. i probably wouldn't put it on my car though.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

I can picture it all raven black, drool...

This one is the only kit I would ever consider!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

tt_kcalb_nevar said:


> I can picture it all raven black, drool...
> 
> This one is the only kit I would ever consider!


 And i think the black would hide the top of that grill.


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

I do like that design but hood needs to be modified like in the 5th picture http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...oject-from-Holland.&highlight=swallowtail1975 and as someone above says the shape of the grill on the top should be round and not squared.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

It has potential, tweak some things and give the car new wheels and you might have something.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Neb said:


> Maybe because of the GT-R reference? Even the skirts look good.


 I dont like how the fender flairs seem to stop at the body kit. it looks half assed. but i do like the front.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> I dont like how the fender flairs seem to stop at the body kit. it looks half assed. but i do like the front.


 I do think that it might be the white color that doesn't show the depth of the flare at the kit. If you look at the front wheel where the flare meets the kit, a little further down just above the gray piece you notice an angle which would most probably mean that they have incorporated the flare properly avoiding an abrupt stop, except for the rear wheel which is obviously a stop in the flare. But, I must say, almost all (if not all) of the kits out there all do a bad job in regards to the fender flairs. :screwy:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

is this the Regula Tunning kit? 
they dont look the same. 

i actuly think this one looks sweet just needs a audi grill


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

Should have OEM Lights and should look like this...


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

raart said:


> Should have OEM Lights and should look like this...


 
IMO this is THE PERFECT kit! I would buy one IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> :facepalm:


 Whats wrong with it!? It looks good! Minus the blingy wheels!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I could make it work. I could fix the top corners of the grill. And u probably wouldn't notice it on a black car.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> I could make it work. I could fix the top corners of the grill. And u probably wouldn't notice it on a black car.


 im actuly thinking about getting it and putting a black mesh badgeless Q7 grill on it.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Im diggin it. That boser sets it OFF.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Another.. 

Here's a quick mod of it which I think looks better... 
Sorry I have no pshop skills so this is all PAINT


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> im actuly thinking about getting it and putting a black mesh badgeless Q7 grill on it.


 That thing is just BEGGING for one of these. 










But that's a LOT of work. I plan to do mine myself. Not sure how many people (including professionals) would attempt that project. It is doable, but a hell of a job. I'd guess it's about six hours of work before you even get it to paint. 

I'm all for the big grill under two conditions. 
1.) it has to be all high quality mesh with no license plate mount segmenting the mesh(RS6 is the only one that is). 
2.) the execution has to be perfect. Quite expensive to do it right.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

I just bought the Regula Tuning one....impatiently waiting for it to get here  and im rather excited to get it on considering I have def never seen it around yet....


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

i was thinking about buying this kit then today, i drove over a speed bump :thumbdown: i changed my mind lolit does look good though


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

hahahaha yeah i already figured i should buy 2 more front bumpers and get them painted soooo after i **** it up the first week i can just throw another on .....:banghead: talk about drivability issues.....i just got coils too soooo im going to have to be low and slow


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

...so don't lower the car so much? Good looks aren't worth not being able to drive the thing


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Your right .....well see how it turns out maybe ill just have to get another daily sooner than I thought


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm going to get a daily soon as well, I'll let it sleep at the folks' house, its high-time for maintenance anyway


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Luckily I bought mine right after it was all done  another 80k to go till major maintenance again


----------

